# So this 75 gallon tank...



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

You know.... I really want to do 2 of the new SE 24/7's on my standard 75 gallon high tech ....but I'm worried it wont be enough light for some reason....or I'm thinking the "Midday" period wont be long enough. I for once want to grow some Dwarf Baby Tears.

Two of the Fluval 2.0's also seems decent but I thought the 24/7 would be more fun to watch throughout the day.

Or IDK, maybe two Ray2 and one Vivid+.... I just don't know which way to go. 

I haven't been able to get my red plants as red as id like...and the bottoms are always bare and shed leaves. 




Anyone have any experience with any of the mentioned LEDs or a 75 they have lit with high light?

Bump: I thought about doing 4 of the Chihiros RGB LEDs but the PAR probably wouldn't be strong enough.



Id do a few TwinStars but holy smokes are they expensiveeee


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I love my Current USA Satellite Plus Pro's but they cost a fortune. They were on sale recently but back up to list price. I wish I had known it was short term I would have snatched up a few more. 

If you go with the 24/7 I would just ignore the gimmick of the 24/7 mode and just run them on a timer like a normal light. That seems to be what people do to get more light out of them.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I run two Fluval 2.0 LEDs on my 75 gallon along with pressurized CO2. PAR level on the substrate (18 inches from the light) range between 80 to 120 at full brightness. The LEDs run via the Fluval WiFi timer which helps simulate sun rise, sun set and moon lights.

I have this setup for almost 4 months now and I am quite happy with the plant growth I see. Let me know if you need any other info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

vijay_06 said:


> I run two Fluval 2.0 LEDs on my 75 gallon along with pressurized CO2. PAR level on the substrate (18 inches from the light) range between 80 to 120 at full brightness. The LEDs run via the Fluval WiFi timer which helps simulate sun rise, sun set and moon lights.
> 
> I have this setup for almost 4 months now and I am quite happy with the plant growth I see. Let me know if you need any other info.
> 
> ...


How is the color of the tank overall? As far as how does it make the fish and plants look? Does it help bring out all the blue and red colors? 

What kind of plants are you growing in your 75?



Triport said:


> I love my Current USA Satellite Plus Pro's but they cost a fortune. They were on sale recently but back up to list price. I wish I had known it was short term I would have snatched up a few more.
> 
> If you go with the 24/7 I would just ignore the gimmick of the 24/7 mode and just run them on a timer like a normal light. That seems to be what people do to get more light out of them.





The 24/7 gimmick is what seemed most appealing. Just to add to the living room centerpiece. . . oh well...
What kind of tanks do you have those Satellites on?


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

That's the problem with the 24/7s. You can get equivalent lights for less money if you're not going to use the feature. Peak intensity lasts for a very short period of time. I use a pair of 24/7s on a 56 column and I love the 24/7 feature but I'm definitely not getting the maximum potential out of them and I'd expect the same to be true of the 24/7 se. The intensity gradient looks like this. 


mattinmd said:


>


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

goodbytes said:


> That's the problem with the 24/7s. You can get equivalent lights for less money if you're not going to use the feature. Peak intensity lasts for a very short period of time. I use a pair of 24/7s on a 56 column and I love the 24/7 feature but I'm definitely not getting the maximum potential out of them and I'd expect the same to be true of the 24/7 se. The intensity gradient looks like this.



Yeah, I guess I was living in denial thinking I could get enough light if I used two of them in 24/7 mode. Hmm...well the Fluval 2.0 looks nice. I was thinking of mixing the Chihiros A series and RGB series. Or 2 Ray2's and a Vivid+ inbetween them.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I have my Current USA's on a 40 Breeder. I am very happy with them and will probably be going with them for all future builds too. Finnex should have made the 24/7 customizable. I'm not sure why the people who design these lights are so stupid. I guess they are making them for the general public rather than true hobbyists. Seems like an absurd way to run a business.


----------



## shawnwaldon (Dec 5, 2013)

I have the SE on my 29 gallon and I purposely put a verity of plants in the aquarium that demanded different levels of light intensity to see what the light was capable of growing. I am afraid your fears are well deserved. It can't grow moderate to high light plants without the aid of Co2. Even with that aid it grows them slowly IMO. It would be a great fixture for low - moderate plants and makes the tank colors pop. I am not a fan of the 24/7 setting because the light never fully shuts off. It's moon lighting is still very bright IMO and you only get 3 hours of maximum setting lighting. I ended up buying a Aquaray growbeam 600 from my LFS for the price of the finnex. It came with a 5 year warranty and produces a much better light. I have both on the aquarium but I use the finnex as a supplement light for color pop. 

Here is a before and after pic. The first one is just the finnex. Pay particular attention to the pygme chainsword plant on the left by the driftwood in both pics (I moved it in the second pic). In the first pic that is 3 weeks growth after melting. The second is 1 weeks growth with both lights on. The finnex was on its maximum setting in the first pic and a custom setting in the second. My custom setting is about 70% white led, 30% blue, 70% red, 30% green. I hope this helps you.

Here is a link to the Aquaray light for your review. AquaRay LED Aquarium Light | Reef & Planted Lighting | GroBeam


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Take a look at the 16" SbReefLights basic FW fixture. 2 of those on your 75 would be perfect. Tons of PAR at the substrate and dimmable. I have one on my 17g and love it. Deep reds and good,compact growth.


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> Take a look at the 16" SbReefLights basic FW fixture. 2 of those on your 75 would be perfect. Tons of PAR at the substrate and dimmable. I have one on my 17g and love it. Deep reds and good,compact growth.



Ive actually had their link in my favorites for months now. I keep looking at them. How does it attach to the tank? Mine isn't a rimless tank and it has a support beam running straight through the middle.... 
Do you have a photo of your lights by chance? Ive always wanted to buy them because they seem cheap for what they offer


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

JTDillon said:


> Ive actually had their link in my favorites for months now. I keep looking at them. How does it attach to the tank? Mine isn't a rimless tank and it has a support beam running straight through the middle....
> Do you have a photo of your lights by chance? Ive always wanted to buy them because they seem cheap for what they offer


They come with adjustable legs that should fit on a rimmed aquarium as well as a hanging kit. If you have a center brace I'd just hang them. You could easily make a stand out of painted PVC pipe or copper pipe for a nice esthetic.


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> They come with adjustable legs that should fit on a rimmed aquarium as well as a hanging kit. If you have a center brace I'd just hang them. You could easily make a stand out of painted PVC pipe or copper pipe for a nice esthetic.





Is that what you did? Did you hang them? What did you use? And you think one would be able to cover 18" front to back? I mean these almost seem too good to be true...


oh nevermind, I see you didn't hang it. on the basic model can I have both channels running at the same time


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

JTDillon said:


> How is the color of the tank overall? As far as how does it make the fish and plants look? Does it help bring out all the blue and red colors?
> 
> What kind of plants are you growing in your 75?
> 
> ...


Colors under the Fluval look good to me (have not used any other high output light before). 

I run both the daylights and moonlights at 100% during daytime, which does make the tank look a touch on the cooler side. I could always reduce the intensity of the moonlights to get a warmer look, but I prefer how it looks now. 

Have added a couple of pictures that were taken a week back that could give you a feel for the colors (looks a bit washed out though). There are way too many plant types currently- I am trying out many species before I decide to settle down with 6-8 species.

















List of plants:

AR Mini
Downoi
Blyxa
Hygro Compact
Hygro Siamensis
Lobelia Cardinalis
Mini Myrio
L. Aromatica Mini
L. Aromatica Regular
Pogostemon Kimberley
Ludwigia Red
Hydrothrix Gardneri
Didiplia Diandra



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

What PAR is good for a 75 gallon aquairum?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

aquanerd13 said:


> What PAR is good for a 75 gallon aquairum?




This thread is nearly two years old, may be better to start your own. To give a quick answer, that really depends on what plants you’d like to grow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

